# Pain??



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

So I have Hashimotos treated with Synthroid. TSH seems to fluctuate a lot. I did just have a baby in Aug of 2010. However, I seem to be able to tell when my TSH is rising, I get severe muscular pain in my shoulders, upper back, neck, chest. Also very irritable overwhelmed feeling, crabby, etc. Also pain seems to subside during menstration (anyone get these symptoms?) Get very dry skin. Excema also gets worse! So I called my doc and order TSH lab and of course it came back higher than my norm 3.9. Last one was 2.3 and I felt great then. So doc tells me wait til our appoint in Oct. Says my levels are "within range" (not sure why bcs I though he wanted to keep me below 3) Why cant he just adjust my meds now? I dont wanna suffer anymore. Even though he says my pain isnt bcs of the thyroid ( I beg to differ). Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaV said:


> So I have Hashimotos treated with Synthroid. TSH seems to fluctuate a lot. I did just have a baby in Aug of 2010. However, I seem to be able to tell when my TSH is rising, I get severe muscular pain in my shoulders, upper back, neck, chest. Also very irritable overwhelmed feeling, crabby, etc. Also pain seems to subside during menstration (anyone get these symptoms?) Get very dry skin. Excema also gets worse! So I called my doc and order TSH lab and of course it came back higher than my norm 3.9. Last one was 2.3 and I felt great then. So doc tells me wait til our appoint in Oct. Says my levels are "within range" (not sure why bcs I though he wanted to keep me below 3) Why cant he just adjust my meds now? I dont wanna suffer anymore. Even though he says my pain isnt bcs of the thyroid ( I beg to differ). Any thoughts?


Yes; my first thought is you may need to consider finding a new doctor. That is totally unconscionable to keep you in this very bad place which no doubt does cause the inflammatory process to flare. We all have experienced this.

Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less with our FREES at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

If your doctor is not running your FREE T4 and FREE T3, it definitely is time for a new doc. He can adjust your meds now, he just does not feel like doing so. When did you have these labs; after you gave birth?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Welcome to the board!









Thanks for hopping by!

Congrats on the newborn! A little girl or a little boy?


----------



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks! I feel the same way about this doc. He does order those other test I just dont understand what they mean or have those numbers. I have a call into him so we'll see. Everytime I talk to him about my symptoms he says they are not related to this. HE says the pain wouldnt be this severe unless my levels were higher. I also have MS although I feel like this pain comes and goes with my thyroid levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaV said:


> Thanks! I feel the same way about this doc. He does order those other test I just dont understand what they mean or have those numbers. I have a call into him so we'll see. Everytime I talk to him about my symptoms he says they are not related to this. HE says the pain wouldnt be this severe unless my levels were higher. I also have MS although I feel like this pain comes and goes with my thyroid levels.


Your instincts are right on. By keeping my TSH almost suppressed. 0.03, my Lupus is very very quiet and the antibodies are "barely" detectable. No doubt that same could be true w/your MS. If the inflammatory process starts, it's all over. Keeping the TSH low helps that considerably if not totally.

So, get in there and fight. If you need to switch docs and can , please do so.

Find one that cares about how you feel! It is not all about the numbers; they are just a guideline.

In the future, please get copies of your labs, post the results and the ranges here; we can help you understand. Ranges are not universal so we need yours from your lab.


----------



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. Glad to know I am not crazy. I knew there had to be some relation to my MS. 
So here were my last results from Sept 12 =
TSH 3.901 mcunits/ml range 0.350-5
Free T4 1.2 ng/dl range 0.8-1.5
That's all he ran - says he'll talk to me next month. Also I told him I lost 15 lbs since last test because I have been working out and watching what I eat. Couldnt this effect my levels?


----------



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, I had a baby girl. Thanks for asking. She is a year old now so in feb my tsh was 3.5 (was not feeling goo) and then in May went down to 2.35 (felt better). we didnt do any adjustments here bcs he said it was from my pregnancy and my levels going back to normal. I had this last test done bcs I could feel like things just werent right.


----------

